
Largest Known Prime, 49th Known Mersenne Prime Found - taylorbuley
http://www.mersenne.org/#resubmit
======
sp332
Discussion from yesterday
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10931234](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10931234)

------
kazinator
Google "hacker news 49th mersenne prime" ... and here it is:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10931234](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10931234)

296 points by ramshanker 1 day ago; 123 comments.

